# At long last Finished



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't remember when I started this project,,,, at least a year,,,, I finally got a likeness I can live with. 1:12 scale is much easier to work with than 1:20 but its still hard to get them to look right.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Um. I think "Cowabunga" is the appropriate greeting.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 04 Feb 2011 06:43 PM 
Um. I think "Cowabunga" is the appropriate greeting. 



But Tonto didn't have a mustache


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 04 Feb 2011 08:25 PM 


Posted By Torby on 04 Feb 2011 06:43 PM 
Um. I think "Cowabunga" is the appropriate greeting. 



But Tonto didn't have a mustache










Gheeeesh!

Tonto was famous for calling the Long Ranger, "Kemosabe".

It was Chief ThunderThud from Howdy Doody that said "Cowabunga, Buffalo Bob."... Then there were the hippies that used the term but had no idea where it originated.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work! He looks terrific!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight, Thanks 
Everyone else, he is Prince Kuhio, a Hawaiian not a Native American. Cowabunga was used originally by Buffalo Bob and Chief Thunder Thud, then again in Gidget and then TMNT used it all up. 
Kimo sabe is more than like a distortion of the word quemo - burn and sabe - I know thus Burn I know. Thats just my theory, but I spent some time in the Yucatan and the Indians down there spoke very little Spanish and would often come up with these strange contractions of the language to communicate with me (Because I didn't speak Mayan or what ever dialect of Mayan they spoke). More than likely Tonto knew that no matter how much he helped the white mask man, he was going to get burnt


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I took a message for you... 

The Louvre called: They want their masterpiece back! 

Amazing. 

Kemo Sahbee was Potawatomi for "trusty scout" or "faithful friend" and in the earlier episodes, both Tonto and the Lone Ranger referred to each other using the term. It was intended, from the beginning, as a term of endearment and friendship, and I see no reason to view it as anything else or anything deragatory.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just so out of it, concerning surf culture


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04 Feb 2011 09:02 PM 
Posted By Madman on 04 Feb 2011 08:25 PM 


Posted By Torby on 04 Feb 2011 06:43 PM 
Um. I think "Cowabunga" is the appropriate greeting. 



But Tonto didn't have a mustache










Gheeeesh!

Tonto was famous for calling the Long Ranger, "Kemosabe".

It was Chief ThunderThud from Howdy Doody that said "Cowabunga, Buffalo Bob."... Then there were the hippies that used the term but had no idea where it originated.




*After I made the post, I realized that I had it wrong. I then was distracted by something, which doesn't take much to do these days, and forgot to edit it. Oh well, I'm glad you straightened it out. Now I can sleep tonight







. By the way, I typed in Chief Halftown on Firefox and came up with all of those old TV shows from the early fifties that I used to watch. Nice memories.*


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

WAIT! Surfing?!? I thought that was an old fashioned snowboard! 

Robert


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Really? Wow, those old snowboarders had guts!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful job - he looks very realistic. (Pity the EBT is so far from water. . .)


----------

